
Buxfer features as one of the promising social money startups in Wall Street Journal - ashu
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB118177906703834565.html 
======
ChristianPerry
Congrats, guys! Getting in the WSJ is a HUGE accomplishment, and you should be
extremely proud.

------
mountaineer
Nice work. NetworthIQ (that's me) also made the article. Good times for all.

------
plusbryan
good job buxfers!

~~~
ashu
thanks, bryan!

